# Throttle/Fuel problem with Tecumseh Engine



## hossthegreat (Jun 14, 2008)

To make a long story short, I took my old snapper with a 10HP tecumseh TVM220 engine in for a rear-end replacement. While it was being repaired, the guy told me that the fuel lines and linkage cable needed replaced. When I brought the mower home, and started the engine, I decreased the throttle lever (next to the seat) and the engine hung wide open. Below is a picture of the part (throttle?) that was pulled all of the way out. 

http://picasaweb.google.com/hossthegreat/UntitledAlbum/photo#5211841720340542434

I manually had to push it back in to back the engine back down to idle. This will happen each time that I decreased the throttle. I'm confused why this would happen when decreasing the throttle as opposed to increasing it, unless the repairman didn't connect something the correct way.

I then noticed that fuel appears to be dripping from the following part. I noticed that there is what appears to be an adjustment screw there. Do I just need to tighten it up to prevent the dripping? What is this part?

http://picasaweb.google.com/hossthegreat/UntitledAlbum/photo#5211841730068755890

Pardon my ignorance, but I know very little about engines and would like to at least have an idea what is wrong when I take it back to the guy to have him fix the engine. 

Thanks for your help.

Here's another picture, just in case it helps clarify the problem

http://picasaweb.google.com/hossthegreat/UntitledAlbum/photo#5211847291599634066


----------



## Petebre (Apr 9, 2007)

From your description it sounds like your mechanic just did a sloppy job. You may find that the rear-end replacement needs to be tested there also.
Take it back, tell him to fix it .
Before you leave his shop do all 
test there.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

As Petebre says, take it back to whoever worked on it and get a re-do. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## dawgpile (Apr 28, 2008)

I agree with the others that you should return it for a proper repair. However, I'll comment at least on the fuel leak. That adjustment screw you are looking at is the 'main fuel mixture' screw. Do NOT change that in an attempt to stop the leakage. Fuel dripping off of it can only come from one of three places. 1. That main mixture needle screw has a rubber "O" ring underneath a metal washer and spring which keeps fuel from leaking around it. That could be shot or the needle turned way way out. I believe either of these is highly unlikely. 2. That mixture needle screws into the 'bowl nut' which is what holds the bowl onto the bottom of the carb. That's what looks like a thick hex nut in your pic just above the mixture adj screw. The bowl nut will have a fiber flat washer between it and the bottom of the bowl. If the bowl nut is loose or the washer is shot, it can cause a leak. 3. The gas is leaking down the side of the carb from another source such as where the fuel line attaches to the inlet nipple of the carb. Gas could be coming out of the vent hole of the carb if the float is not properly pinching off the fuel supply in the carb.

My suggestion if you choose to gather a bit more info before you return the unit would be to wipe off the carb and closely inspect to see if the gas is leaking down the side. If not, then use an open end wrench(7/16 I believe) and tighten the bowl nut A LITTLE BIT. See if that makes it stop. If it doesn't then the problem is probably the washer on the bowl nut or the "O" ring on the needle.

If you see gas leaking down the side, try and see where it's coming from. Look at where the fuel line attaches to the carb. Is there a clamp of some kind around the rubber hose attached to the carb. If not, then it's a good bet, that's your problem. If the the fuel appears to be coming out of the carb, then it will have to be pulled and the float/inlet needle valve checked.

Regarding your throttle problem, it's difficult to diagnose looking at the pics you provided.

Bottom line is you paid good money for the repair and the guy should stand behind his work. While it may be inconvenient to take it back, I think that's your best bet, and as the others have said, make sure you fire it up before you bring it home to make sure it's right. In the whole scheme of things, both of your issues are very minor problems that should be resolved very quickly. Keep us posted!


----------



## phillipmc (Jan 27, 2008)

Thing is he did not bring the mower in for a repair on the throttle linkage or the fuel leak. He brought it in for a rear end replacement and the repair man noted and told him about the throttle linkage and fuel leak. Now did the poster ask for this to be repaired aswell or what ? I work on lawnmowers on the side and if a customer brings me a mower to work on and they tell me "fix this issue", then i fix that problem. If i happen to seen another problem and see its going to cost the customer additional money to repair it then i wont fix it without the ok from the customer. But I will inform the said customer of the problem and let them decide from their.


----------



## wheelerman (Jul 19, 2007)

I have no idea why people think that when you repair something on a machine that the guy working on it now owns everything that goes wrong with it.He told you it had issues you decided not to fix it.It's not his fault


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

wheelerman said:


> I have no idea why people think that when you repair something on a machine that the guy working on it now owns everything that goes wrong with it.He told you it had issues you decided not to fix it.It's not his fault


very good point, didn't say anywhere in that post weather or not you told him to fix those things or not.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

hossthegreat said:


> I manually had to push it back in to back the engine back down to idle. This will happen each time that I decreased the throttle. I'm confused why this would happen when decreasing the throttle as opposed to increasing it, unless the repairman didn't connect something the correct way.


May just be binding, looks like there is quite a bit of rust and corrosion on the linkages. Most likely the mower was stood up and battery acid dripped out of the battery and onto the engine. May just need some lubrication. If the the throttle was removed when you had it serviced, then it may not be connected correctly.


hossthegreat said:


> I then noticed that fuel appears to be dripping from the following part. I noticed that there is what appears to be an adjustment screw there. Do I just need to tighten it up to prevent the dripping? What is this part?


Thats the high speed or load adjustment screw, it looks like it's been leaking for awhile, the paint is peeling off directly underneath where the gas has been dripping. That takes awhile to happen, more then a day or two. If it's loose then that could be a reason for the leak, tighten the whole assembly with a 7/16 wrench, but do not turn the screw.

Hope this helps your original question.


----------



## dawgpile (Apr 28, 2008)

My bad...when I read the original post, I thought the additional problems were taken care of as part of the original repair. If not, then I couldn't agree more that if those were merely noted, as opposed to repaired, then the guy should get kudos for making the customer aware and they are not his issue!


----------

